# Paula Radcliffe



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cant believe the poor lass is getting such flack :x


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Lazy bitch :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I once had the pleasure of sharing a table with her for dinner. Unfortunately, there were eight other people on the table as well. What a fantastic lady she is. She certainly doesn't deserve the flack she has got.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Media again - build her up so that anything less than perfection is seen as failure. :?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

r1 said:


> Lazy bitch :wink:


wink or no wink..... I'd like to see you run a marathon in any weather... (oh, and in case you already did.... well done )


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Run one? I can barely eat one...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think that the worse thing was that she gave up. OK she wouldn't have got any medal...but at least complete the marathon.

Also the weather was NOT an issue for her according to her interview with the BBC today.

Lets hope she does better in the 10k race next.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lazy bitch :wink:
> ...


No mention of the British girls who DID complete it...

Still, Kelly did us proud tonight. Hopefully everyone will stop talking about Paula's failure, and concentrate on our success stories...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

...except, of course, it doesn't work like that.

Even the fucking BBC news website has "Radcliffe: I've let everyone down " as the MAIN FUCKING HEADLINE, but "Holmes takes brilliant gold" barely makes a sidebar entry.

Fucking awful journalism. Who gives a flying fuck about the marathon, when our girl won what is a VERY hotly contested event...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I think that the worse thing was that she gave up. OK she wouldn't have got any medal...but at least complete the marathon.
> 
> Also the weather was NOT an issue for her according to her interview with the BBC today.
> 
> Lets hope she does better in the 10k race next.


You really are a tosser. Shakes his head in disbelief. :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I think that the worse thing was that she gave up. OK she wouldn't have got any medal...but at least complete the marathon.
> ...


I don't quite agree with Nick's comments, but he does have a bit of a point...

Like I said in my post, far more is being made of Paula's failure to complete the run, than of the British girls who DID complete it... and (IMHO) this is wrong... (but oh-so-bloody-British!)

Its probably a good job that Phidippides didn't give up after 31km back in 490BC, and sat crying on the roadside. Having said that, the extra few kms that he DID complete obviously finished him off...

Paula was hyped up - both by the media, by herself (and her performances) and by the opinions of the assorted "names" doing the commentary. Unfortunately she didn't live up to the hype, and the whole matter should rest there. Our 100m runners aren't getting this treatment, so why single her out? Whatever the reason, she didn't have either the mental or physical strength to complete the course. All the commentators could whinge about was that it "wasn't a true test of Marathon running"... that annoys me for 2 reasons:

1) every one was running in the same conditions
2) where the fuck do they think the original "Marathon" was run?

If that wasn't a "true" Marathon, I'd like to know what the fuck is... Somehow trolling around the Cutty Sark andup the Mall doesn't quite have the same history attached to it...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I think that the worse thing was that she gave up. OK she wouldn't have got any medal...but at least complete the marathon.
> ...


Because you don't agree with what I am saying this doesn't make me a tosser. If you disagree explain your point of view and stop insulting others.

I can also say that you are a wanker, a twat, a motherfucker a son of a bitch and a lot more...but I won't.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

She set out to win gold and it was do or die.

We all know she could have completed the course if she'd set out slower but she was there for one reason and went for it. The fact she gave her all and was spent and had that moment of realisation that all those miles and hours had been for nothing must really screw up your head.

TBH I was disappointed when she first stopped but I actually have no issue with it now. She tried to win and failed. There's no shame in giving it your all and failing.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

It's a shame, but like many have said - Other people ran the race and finished. Last thing she's doing is making excuses for herself - Only she knows why she stopped and someone of her class wouldn't do so unless it was absolutely necessary. I don't blame her and I'm pretty appalled at the way all the pix of her crying have been plastered everywhere - They should give the poor girl a break. She's still a shit hot runner and she'll be back.

Kelly Rocked.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Can't set a poll mid thread, so here is a new thread:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=29806


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


You could and did. Hey I don't give a toss.

You are pronouncing judgement on a lady that has worked bloody hard for a long time to get to the top of her sport. *You've* decided that she should have continued - clearly you know her abilities much better than she does. It appears that she hit "the wall" and did exactly the right thing. Who knows what lasting damage she might have done to herself had she pushed to the end.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


I said in my posting *I think*. I expressed my own view and I am entitled to my view. Instead of you calling me things in the first place, express your view without being abusive.

I don't give a toss either about how you behave, like a little spoilt child with no reasoning. It is easy to call people things, but to justify your thinking and reasoning is a lot more difficult. If we all kept calling people tossers in the forum because we didn't agree with each other, imagine what a lovely place this forum would be?

Paula stopped because she couldn't get a medal, not because she couldn't complete the race, she said this in the interview today...did you listen to it?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


V, I'm not going to argue this one with you. My apologies if my comment upset you. Sticks and stones and all that.

Do you seriously believe that Paula stopped because she couldn't get a medal? That is almost as unbelievable as some Greeks missing a drugs test and then falling off a motorbike. :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Are you trying to increase your post count?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

BreTT said:


> [Do you seriously believe that Paula stopped because she couldn't get a medal?


Yes I do! 
She is a professional athlete and should have behaved accordingly - very unsporting of her. 
Apparently the great Michael Johnson sent her a email yesterday basically saying 'Stop feeling sorry for yourself, and get out there and run the 10k'!

We can all give up when we know we are not going to win anything but that is not sport - sport is about competing, winning is a bonus!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lazy bitch :wink:
> ...


a) I did one a few years back in the heat of the summer (and although I wasn't going to win I still completed it! 

b) I haven't flown to Greece to represent my country

c) As we've never met - why did you assume that I couldn't run one?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Oh well I stand corrected. She won't be the first athlete who "hits the wall" and can't complete the marathon - it is a well known phenomenon. She may be the first who has done it when expectations are so high though. Personally, I'll never believe that she simply dropped out because she couldn't get a medal.

Oh and V, I wasn't trying to increase my post count, I'm not that sad - no idea what happened there.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> Oh well I stand corrected. She won't be the first athlete who "hits the wall" and can't complete the marathon - it is a well known phenomenon. She may be the first who has done it when expectations are so high though. Personally, I'll never believe that she simply dropped out because she couldn't get a medal.
> 
> Oh and V, I wasn't trying to increase my post count, I'm not that sad - no idea what happened there.


She pretty much said as much, BreTT... 

Anyway, the most amazing part of that marathon (for me...)



> Mongolia's Otgonbayar Luvsanlkhundeg, staggered across the line - one hour and 22 minutes outside the winning time.


There's fucking guts for you...


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

shit i'm getting beaten and i'm running like a fanny, hmm it's a bit hot eh dammit - no chance of a medal - *BRAINWAVE*

oooh greet greet greet ii'm not going to win a medal. balls to this where's the pub. oh shit theres cameras.. eh. greet greet greet greet.

pub.

interview.. greet greet greet.

pub.

If she'd done damage to herself by completing the marathon then she's obviously not meant to do marathons.

flame suit on.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well I stand corrected. She won't be the first athlete who "hits the wall" and can't complete the marathon - it is a well known phenomenon. She may be the first who has done it when expectations are so high though. Personally, I'll never believe that she simply dropped out because she couldn't get a medal.
> ...


Oh well, that isn't how I interpreted her statement. I may be biased - I've followed her career over a long period of time and may have rose tinted specs on.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Surely that course was THE marathon and by definition completing it would have been an amazing task, one that the world record holder can't claim to have done now...

Where as I feel she just wasn't ready for it for whatever reason, when I did the London last year people who stop through exhaustion collapse, they don't stop have a cry and then go again, so I feel that she could have finished.

However, I do understand that someone so hyped up and so elite compared to the other athletes, only expecting one result. That when you are out of the medals and the race is not going your way all of your confidence and self belief goes...

She is an outstanding athlete, but dare I say she may have 'relaxed' as she was a dead cert...flame away


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

IMO she had spent the last four years preparing for gold, silver and bronze and wasn't prepared to take anything less. I don't doubt she didn't give it her all, but it wasn't good enough..

She looked undecided whether to carry on or not. She didn't seem to be struggling, she just wasn't quick enough. Now she'll be rememembered as being the GB marathon runner that sat on the pavement crying like an 8yr old on sports day.

Well done to our girls that DID finish and well done to Kelly for that priceless moment and the expression of delight when she realised she had won for gold for GB.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

If everyone who was not an a medal position in any event, just stopped or pulled out, then the mainly tedious Olympic Games would be over far more quickly. :idea:

PR should just lightly jog the 10K metres on friday, just to confound everyone as to 'where her head is at'

I think it highly cynical that some have suggested that the millions in endorsment contract that her hubby had lined up in expectation of a gold, all evaporated when she knew she was out of contention.

ps Having previously run two Marathons (Dublin and Venice) I can confirm that it is not easy. For the amateur, just keeping going and finishing is enough. But when there are great expectations and millions resting on a win...


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Did miss something :wink: now rowing there's a sport oh and darts


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

garyc said:


> I think it highly cynical that some have suggested that the millions in endorsment contract that her hubby had lined up in expectation of a gold, all evaporated when she knew she was out of contention.


It's been suggested that having not won the Marathon, Paula's appearance fees and value for the upcoming city marathons have rocketed - 500K suggested for the Chicago run IIRC.

Would Olympic Gold make that much difference to her value to advertisers given her past successes ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

She finally decided to run today...she loves being a drama queen. :roll:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

vlastan said:


> She finally decided to run today...she loves being a drama queen. :roll:


Hmmm same could be said for the two Greek athletes that had the motor bike accident :? No witnesses, no injurys, and no bike yet 3 days in hospital :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think that there was a motorbike involved.

Anyway, they withdrew from the games so certainly they made up their minds ages ago about what they want to do. They didn't cry and take for ever to make a decision about what to do next. They screwed up and they left.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

She couldn't win could she.

If she runs then you get comments like Vlastans.
If she doesn't then she be more of a loser and a quiter.

I think it's a wise choice.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> She couldn't win could she.
> 
> If she runs then you get comments like Vlastans.
> If she doesn't then she be more of a loser and a quiter.
> ...


Sorry but I don't understand your English. What is wrong with my comments?

Now she decided to quit for the second time. I don't understand why did she go to compete in the first place. :roll:

And it is better to compete and complete the course but lose than to quit all together. At least you are not the chicken of the race. Don't you agree with me?

At least the boxing chap seems to be really good and I hope that he wins a gold.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

She is a professional athlete and should compete!
We can all give up when the going gets tough but we dont, we keep going even though we wont win anything or get any reward for it!
she shouldnt give up just because she isnt going to win a medal. :x


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

I agree, the other British girl (Kathy ??) was fantastic she made me proud to be British, she was lapped but at least finished, Paula should hold her head in shame :x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

H said:


> I agree, the other British girl (Kathy ??) was fantastic she made me proud to be British, she was lapped but at least finished, Paula should hold her head in shame :x


Very true. The other girl she completed the race although she didn't win. Not all people win...there were almost 20 runners but only 3 will win...does this mean that the other 17 must stop? :roll:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

We will become a nation of quitters otherwise :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > She couldn't win could she.
> ...


I wasn't saying anyhting was wrong with your comment. I was saying that whether she decided to run or not people would slate her.

I watched her struggling and TBH couldn't see the point of further damaging her bodyt just to finish the race. It was obvious she hasn't recovered and she's not interested in finishing 10 or 12th etc. she might as well pull out early and recover quicker.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Was she the only athlete that raced the Marathon and then this race?

Anyway, what is the next big competition for her? The next Olympic Games are 4 years away. Why do you keep saying that she will need to recover quickly? What for?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Her career....if she can salvage it.

It's not so much that she has a race next week or anything but the "professional" decision would be to pull out.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

vlastan said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


V, there are a number of big City marathons between now and the end of the year where she gets big money for appearing. I'm sure also she will want to put up a good fight otherwise she will retire.


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

it great being an armchair critic


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

can't beat it, a cozy armchair, beer, popcorn, TT forum :lol:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

oops correction :lol: I'm a sofa critic :lol: dogs in the armchair, and dosn't give a toss about Paula :lol:


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

doesn't the popcorn get stuck between the keys


----------

